# Positive?



## stuckinoki

Just trying to figure out when af is going to return now that I’ve stopped breastfeeding. 

I can’t tell if these are really positive or just close.


----------



## doggylover

I think they are just a hair under positive. The control looks ever so slightly darker than the test, but marginally so. I would say if you’re ttc then definitely get BD! 

if you are just tracking cycles your luteal phase may be shorter after stopping feeding if it’s a recent change.


----------



## stuckinoki

It was definitely positive at like 11am (not even close to fmu) but I can’t imagine the LH siege happening and dropping that quickly. 
We just finally started dtd again and I definitely don’t think I want another baby right now, so I figured it was best to start tracking now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Very close!


----------



## doggylover

stuckinoki said:


> It was definitely positive at like 11am (not even close to fmu) but I can’t imagine the LH siege happening and dropping that quickly.
> We just finally started dtd again and I definitely don’t think I want another baby right now, so I figured it was best to start tracking now.

My last cycle I tested at 11pm and it was stark negative, and then next morning at 10am blazing positive, so it can go up and down very quickly.


----------



## kittiecat

I’d say they look v v close


----------

